# Supplies?



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

I am a soon to be chi-mommy (still searching for my beloved!) and am thrilled and awed at the sewing talent in here!!!
Could you please tell me what you use as the ring on the harnesses? Where do you purchase a good sturdy ring? Also...is there an online source for free harness/coat patterns to sew? I found lots to knit (I don't knit!) but only one to sew! I'd like to sew little things for my baby to be!!!
Jill :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

The rings we use on the harnesses are called "D" rings.. I found mine at Michaels Craft store... 

I only found one pattern on line too... but if you go to Joann fabric store and watch their sales you can get patterns for $1.99 they have a great pattern for coats and vests and sweaters.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you Dori (and Gadget!)
I found the link for the free coat pattern online...Ihave a Michaels near me and will stock up on the D-rings (would I find these with needle crafts or in the wood department...where?)
I'm eager to let loose some creativity on my puppy!
Jill


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

welcome jill, and good luck sewing :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I think they were with the jewelry or the sewing section.... I think they both had them but one had few in the package and for more money...


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you so much! :wave: :wave: :wave: 
Jill


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

these d-rings... how does one sew them onto the vest properly? is it done by hand?


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

I just finished my first harness...the D-ring was sew into the trim I placed across the back of the garment...


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Good for you!! Good job!  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you so much! You were my inspiriation! I can't wait to see it on my pup...when...and if he comes home!!!
Jill


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

*wow*

good work it is just adorable!! We have some real talent on this site!! It is so trendy and stylish i love it!!! 

kisses and licks
Roie and Scoot


----------

